# Kreta Mountainbike Verleih



## Chrisi-MTB (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo, ich fliege im Mai mit meinem Kumpel nach Kreta, um eine 6 Tagestour zu machen.

Kennt jemand einen Verleih fÃ¼r vernÃ¼nftige Fullys mit Disc auÃer dem Martinbike.

Bei Lyttos habe ich angefragt und warte noch auf eine Antwort.

Unser Ziel ist eine Tour direkt vom Flughafen Heraklion aus Ã¼ber die  Lassithi-Hochebene,  Dikti-Gebirge nach SÃ¼den ansâ Meer, dort entlang und dann wieder Ã¼bers Gebirge nach Norden zurÃ¼ck nach Heraklion. Wir mÃ¶chten keine gefÃ¼hrte Tour machen sondern lieber auf eigene Faust fahren, deshalb habe ich schon das komplette Forum und das www. abgesucht.

Wir haben uns die Karten von Harms besorgt, dort die Touren selbst eingezeichnet, den Kreta-Cross aus der Mountain-Bike und noch die Tourbeschreibung von den Hermannâs www.bergeberge.de. Dass die Karten teilweise falsch sind, haben wir dabei berÃ¼cksichtigt, soweit wir Infos aus den Berichten entnehmen konnten.

KÃ¶nnt Ihr uns noch irgendwelche Tipps geben oder uns eine Tour vorschlagen. Habt Ihr vielleicht noch genauere Tourenbeschreibungen auÃer die in der MTB-Magazin aus 2001 und der in nobrakes?

Habt Ihr alternativ dazu schonmal ein eigenes MTB mitgenommen und den Koffer irgendwo am Flughafen deponiert? Wisst Ihr, wo man den deponieren kann? (Da wir morgens um 10:00Uhr ankommen, brauchen wie kein Hotel am Flughafen)

Danke Christian


----------



## kritimani (1. März 2007)

kalimera christian,

in der umgebung von heraklion kenne ich derzeit nur MARTINBIKE in ammoudari.

mit dem taxi ist martinbike am leichtesten zu erreichen (preis vorher vereinbaren).

Gepäckaufbewahrung am flughafen gibt es, hätte 2006 für eine woche 50 euro gekostet den bikekoffer dort zu deponieren. 

Schon mal überlegt pauschal zu buchen? teilweise nur geringfügig teurer als nurflug.

Infos:
http://bergradln.at
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.224/Mountainbike.224.html
http://www.montagsradler.de/Transalps/Transkreta_2006/transkreta_2006.html
http://www.kretaforum.net

google earth !!

das einmal auf die schnelle. 

kalipfiati
manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisi-MTB (1. März 2007)

Hallo Manfred,

herzlichen Dank fÃ¼r die ganzen Info's, Das sind ja echt klasse WEB-Seiten, vor allem auch Eure. Bei einigen Berichten schwer geschmunzelt und vor allem - das kÃ¶nnte teilweise von uns selbst sein....

Pauschal buchen wollten wir nicht, da wir mangels Zeit bei unserer Jahrestour immer frÃ¼h morgens hinfliegen um dann am selben Tag direkt zu starten und retour das gleiche abends. 

Das ist schon immer ein Spagat, hat aber die letzen Jahre auf Malle usw. immer super geklappt. (FÃ¼r den Kreta-Flug zahlen wir ab Frankfurt 237,-- â¬ kpl. pro Nase.

Unsere RÃ¤der haben wir jetzt bei Lyttosbiketeam.de (Ernst Killer) gebucht, da uns der Martinbike keine RÃ¤der fÃ¼r eine eigene Tour leihen mÃ¶chte - leider!!!. 

Das mit dem GPS ist bei uns auch so eine Ãberlegung, da wir bis dato auf Malle und auf den Touren in Saalbach, Taunus, RhÃ¶n usw. nie eins brauchten. Die Karten und barometrischer HÃ¶henmesser reichte uns immer aus.

Vor allem, wenn GPS, dann ist lt. den ganzen Foren ja offensichtlich der neue EmpfÃ¤nger wesentlich besser, jedoch mit Karten usw. wohl nicht unter 600,-- zu haben. Das haben wir uns bis jetzt gespart.

Dann nochmal vielen Dank und GruÃ

Christian


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2007)

Nabend!

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, das man Kreta Karten wirklich nur zur sehr groben Orientierung gebrauchen kann. Ich würde mir die Anschaffung eines preiswerten GPS ohne Kartenfunktion überlegen, da es sowieso keine brauchbaren elektronischen Karten von Kreta gibt.Auf Kreta hat man auch mit "älteren" Geräten immer einen guten Empfang, von ein paar schmalen Canyons mal abgesehen. 

Hier gibts einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf Kreta: Kreta Enduro 2004, Kreta Cross 2005

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## kritimani (2. März 2007)

kali griass eich, 

der flugpreis ist extrem günstig. im mai 2006 hätten wir von salzburg aus 343 euro bezahlt. da war die schmerzgrenze überschritten. 

gps ja oder nein 
landkarten und griechenland, speziell kreta, passen einfach nicht zueinander.
das militär hat seine finger voll drauf und du kannst zwar in athen militärkarten bestellen, aber keine sogenannten "grenzkarten". und kreta besteht doch eigentlich nur aus grenze. 
du kriegst keine rasterkarten a la georando von ign zum planen der touren am pc, von topokarten red ich nicht einmal. navigieren mit gps, unter diesen bedingungen sinnlos. 

mit google-earth schaut es schon besser aus.  mit route hinzufügen kannst dir eine aufzeichnung erstellen und via software auf das gps spielen. da brauchtst net einmal ein kartenfähiges gerät. was du meinst ist der sirfIII chip. natürlich ist der besser, toller und ... teurer. wennst nicht millimetergenau wissen willst wo du bist, sondern eine toleranz von 5 metern akzeptieren kannst, ist der chip der z.b. in meinem venture steckt voll ausreichent. noch dazu bei erstaunlichen 32 stunden betriebsdauer. 
der sirfIII soll im wald und zwischen häuserschluchten unschlagbar sein - aber auf kreta gibt es auf deiner beabsichtigten route weder das eine noch das andere in satellitenabdeckender konzentration.

michael denkt da so ähnlich wie ich. 

kali nichta
manfred


----------



## rethymnian (7. September 2009)

Hallo Christian, google auch mal auf Olympic Bike Kreta. Dieser Deutschsprachige MTB Verleih liefert Mountainbikes überall auf Kreta ab. Unser Mountainbike Verein besorgt sich immer dort top gewartete Scott Scale und Spark. Tolle Tourenvorschläge gibt es auch noch gratis dazu  Schick mir eine Nachricht wenn du irgendwelche Fragen zu Biken auf Kreta hast.


----------

